
South African Reserve Bank Circulates Smart Contract Using Ethereum Blockchain - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/11/02/south-african-reserve-bank-circulates-first-ever-smart-contract-using-private-ethereum-blockchain/
======
bathory
I wonder why they'd opt for Ethereum (which incorporates proof-of-work)
instead of using something like Hyperledger Fabric. I mean the banks all know
each other already, so they might as well just use a permissioned blockchain,
instead of a permissionless.

Big banks like UBS are also on the Hyperledger train [0].

[0] - [https://www.hyperledger.org/news/2016/09/29/ubs-to-build-
blo...](https://www.hyperledger.org/news/2016/09/29/ubs-to-build-blockchain-
based-trade-finance-system)

~~~
patrickk
It's worth noting that the Etherum project will switch over to proof of stake
at some point in the future, possibly within the next two years.

~~~
brighton36
And you can count on it forking shortly thereafter. Just like: NXT, Ripple,
Stellar, Peercoin, and all other PoS chains before it

------
protomyth
Is there a good book out yet that explains the different block chain
implementations and theory behind them? Something that starts pretty basic and
walks its way through the subject.

~~~
brighton36
This field is almost entirely composed of scams and buzzword surfers. Don't
get your hopes up about learning any terribly scientific here. This South
African Reserve Bank will give this project up when they realize this smart
contract offers no efficiency over incumbent systems

------
frakr
That site has text on the bottom for links that aren't populated. Is this a
valid news source? Or a marketing outlet?

Missing links: ABOUT | PRIVACY POLICY | TERMS OF USE | PARTNERSHIPS &
ADVERTISING

